# "Star Wars: The Force Awakens² 3D Collector¹s Edition - arriving in the US and Canada on Nov 15



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

> OWN THE 3D COLLECTOR’S EDITION THIS FALL
> 
> Fans can fully immerse themselves in “The Force Awakens” through breathtaking 3D, new bonus features and collectible packaging!
> 
> ...


----------

